# Buying toiletries online - Irish sites?



## bofarr01 (21 Feb 2006)

Hi,
   Just wondering if anyone knows of any good sites selling (men's) toiletries? I've bought some stuff previously from the US but are there any Irish ones? 

I hate paying the exorbitant prices in shops for razor blades and other items!

Cheers,
BOF


----------



## ZEGAR (21 Feb 2006)

bofarr01

Care to mention the web address of these US sites so we can all save money...


----------



## CCOVICH (21 Feb 2006)

If you do a search on this forum, you will find previous discussion.


----------



## bofarr01 (21 Feb 2006)

Yes, I had searched the forum previously but not well enough! just tried again and found the various posts which mention

www.perfumeireland.com
strawberrynet.com
ebay
amazon
www.fragrancedirect.co.uk
http://www.pharmacy2u.co.uk

I have used www.drugstore.com and www.shave.com previously

As usual, advice is to shop around!

Thanks,
BOF


----------



## JazzyJeff (22 Feb 2006)

As mentioned in a similar post, ive used www.perfumeireland.com to buy Gillette blades and Clinique M Lotion.  I think i got 16 Turbos for around 26 euro

People always reccommend Ebay but after reading up about it, alot of people have suggested that the most of the blades are fakes.  Again it pays to shop around


----------

